# LED



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, got a quick question. Do y'all know of any LED notification solutions that work with the DX2? I've used Lightflow and Blink in the past on my OG Droid and DX, but my friend can't seem to get either to work on her X2. It's hard for me to do tech support for her 500 miles away, but I'm curious as to if any of y'all have found a workaround for it.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Might not support difrent colors. I know that the thunderbolt only has green and red


----------

